# Post what you fried



## orc (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am sure many of us have killed various PC components by overclocking, dropping, kicking, spilling, sitting on it, or by any other innovative ways.

Let's have this thread dedicated for this.
For the start, I have fried:

A Sapphire 1950Pro - By trying to mess with it's heatsinks
Two SMPS - When trying to mess with it's fans and internal circuitry
A Seagate HDD - When my home made liquid cooling leaked
One Intel Mobo - When cleaning it, I don't know what happened
An old Intel Mobo when I wrote a C++ program to read the BIOS


----------



## victor_rambo (Jul 1, 2008)

I fried my SMPS. Its fan had stopped working. I was aware of that but I still continued using it instead of getting it replaced. Finally it gave up. When I removed it and shook it, some pieces of burned-out plastic fell from it.


----------



## Roadripper (Jul 1, 2008)

Fried spms twice and agp card twice too fx5200..


----------



## pimpom (Jul 2, 2008)

This isn't exactly something I fried myself, but I think you'll agree that it's an unusual case. It's a computer I assembled for someone in 2005. He took it home and hooked it up to a neighbourhood gaming LAN.

_Two days later_, when the owner was out and the computer was not even turned on, lightning struck a nearby house and the computer died. It wouldn't even turn on. On checking, it turned out that lightning had surged in through the network port, blew up the chip and killed the motherboard.

I felt really sorry for the owner, but I couldn't cover a lightning strike with warranty, so I replaced the mobo at cost, i.e, without making any profit.

Two years later, I had an inspiration and checked the power input points to the motherboard, and yes, the 3.3V rail was shorting to ground. I downloaded the datasheet of the Realtek RTL8201BL ethernet chip. I identified the 3.3V supply pin and disconnected it, and the short disappeared. I hooked up the mobo to PSU and monitor and Voila ! It sprang to life. With that mpbo and other left-over parts, I assembled a complete computer which is still being used by my daughter.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I felt really sorry for the owner, but I couldn't cover a lightning strike with warranty, so I replaced the mobo at cost, i.e, without making any profit.


Thats a noble thing to do.


pimpom said:


> Two years later, I had an inspiration and checked the power input points to the motherboard, and yes, the 3.3V rail was shorting to ground. I downloaded the datasheet of the Realtek RTL8201BL ethernet chip. I identified the 3.3V supply pin and disconnected it, and the short disappeared. I hooked up the mobo to PSU and monitor and Voila ! It sprang to life. With that mpbo and other left-over parts, I assembled a complete computer which is still being used by my daughter.


You got lucky  Too bad you didn't get the brainwave two years before the incident.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 2, 2008)

Kingston 1GB DDR2, dunnu da exact reason.


----------



## Demonkiller (Jul 2, 2008)

I fried a P5K SE when my WC leaked. Also killed my XFX 7800GT when trying some HS mod.


----------



## acewin (Jul 2, 2008)

screwed seagate HDD, it was external cased HDD, pulled the power cable from my legs. and bang, the HDD cannot be used now


----------



## hellgate (Jul 3, 2008)

Killed my ait IP35-E will removing my HSF for moding.the screw driver slipped from my hand and chipped off a diode from the PWM area.the mobo died.
had to pay 500bucks and got a new replaced mobo.

Also 2 WD 160GBs developed Sector Relocation Error and had to be replaced (under warranty).


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 3, 2008)

Athlon X2 3800+ (939)
seagate cheetah
onboard sound of p5n32sli (short circuit)
apple ipod


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 3, 2008)

@pimpom, do good and you get good

I have fried only one thing, Bluetooth Dongle!


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2008)

Not much of a FRY....was hooking up a local 80mm fan to my chassis. I was holding it in my hand..and plugged it in..to check the colored dioded. It suddenly smoked and stopped working...dust binned it...though only lost rs100...!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

hellgate said:


> Killed my ait IP35-E will removing my HSF for moding.the screw driver slipped from my hand and chipped off a diode from the PWM area.the mobo died.
> had to pay 500bucks and got a new replaced mobo.
> 
> Also 2 WD 160GBs developed Sector Relocation Error and had to be replaced (under warranty).


You chipped off a single diode ? Why didn't you try to solder it back ?


----------



## Spiff (Jul 3, 2008)

my Intel p3 866 Mhz.. processor


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

nothing much  !my hdd was going to die.so I backup data and gave for RMA ,thats it!.
then.. the classical mistake. tried DDR-333 and DDR-400Mhz RAMs on the two slots of my first mobo(Intel 915GAV) and mobo dead.


----------



## shift (Jul 3, 2008)

*Sony Ericsson K810i* - dropped from 3rd floor to ground floor...... went to pieces...

*Intel P4 2.8Ghz Processor* with Intel 845 Board - start the computer WITHOUT THE PROCESSOR FAN and then..............*BOOM* !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

Philips SBC9630 earphones. Two pairs. Both one ear not functioning due to repeated high speed reckless yanking.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You chipped off a single diode ? Why didn't you try to solder it back ?


 
did try it.but wasnt successful.mobo pwred on for a sec or 2 and died again.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 4, 2008)

fried a friend's brand new mobo. He hadn't earthed his new comp and boom! mobo dead in first shot. Replaced with a new one. Again connected the pc to the same unearthed supply, and this time, the sata hard disk's power cable *caught fire* with lots of sparks and smoke and and burnt away the hd's board. But still, its working. He learnt is lesson and got his connection earthed immediately.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^  he sud hav done it after the mobo died.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 4, 2008)

I had warned him before connecting the new pc itself. But you know, some people don't learn their lessons so easily.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

^I made a separate earthing for my PC after my first mobo with current PC was facing lot of problems. recommended.dont know how you can do it if you live in a loosely wired flat.


----------



## din (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to fry anything. But one thing I remember. When I bought my first PC (in 1999 I think), tried to install linux (I think some PC quest magazine CD - RH 6.2 or so). Heard some 'nice' sound. I was so scared, switched off and took CD drive out, when I opened it, saw nice pieces of the CD  at least 100 pieces !!

I still keep the pieces lol.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

My fx5200, a psu, a hdd, and almost my p4 2.4ghz on a asrock 845gv prescott after i tried to attempt a 10% oc. Nothing of my friends as of yet. Rather i rescued them.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha.. the title cracked me up 

Luckily hafn't fried anything since the last 15 years


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 4, 2008)

I fried my mobo just by overclocking RAM.....dunno wat happened, usually its the RAM dat is to be fried up when OCing RAMs, nah?!!!


----------



## k6153r (Jul 4, 2008)

When I asked (beged) my father to purchase a GB of RAM, he refused.

I got very angry and bit, smashed, crushed and punctured our PCTV (Rs. 3500 5 years back).

Got a very nice day-long lecture on behaviour and also a GB of RAM the next day.


----------



## guest (Jul 4, 2008)

I fried my Antec 550W SMPS, it was brand new, assembled the computer but forgot to chnage the voltage settings to 230V from 115V. Fried it wonderfully, the whole house smelled of burned plastic.

Got a Hard Disk Damaged when i dropped it from the table


----------



## orc (Jul 4, 2008)

Hahaha guys, all these are really funny 

Taling about incorrect voltage made me remember this one too:
Though it may look bad, when I was working in my first jobs, I flipped the switch of smps to 115v just out of curiosity and when the system was switched on by a another guy, we had a nice firework, a room full of smoke and smelt of burnt rubber and one terrified engineer


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 5, 2008)

I fried 
1.Intel Mobo 915
2.Asus GFX card x300SE Extreme
3.Intex SMPS
4.Intel Proc P4 530


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2008)

Mx400


----------



## orc (Jul 6, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Mx400


Gigacore and rahulyo, do let us know the how. How is always interesting than the what


----------



## amitash (Jul 6, 2008)

1.I accidently ripped off one of the wires on my car music player.
2.Dropped a sony ericsson K700i in a well in my grammas place(got tat one fixed)
3.Suddenly my brand new 3870x2 just stopped working and the comp refused to boot at all wen the card was connected....getting a replacement on tuesday.
4.My dog bit some wires on my creative 5.1 speakers.
5.My room Air conditioner got fried and caught fire due to a surge current
6.iball 300W smps
7.broke an ancient 512mb stick of RAM by accidently stepping on it.
8.Overheated HAir drier
9.Some #@#$$#@$%&&*@@# stole my N95 8GB


----------



## hellgate (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^^  u lookin to create a record or somethin??

sorry to hear that ur N95 8GB got stolen.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 6, 2008)

i fried 4 PSU's i think its cus my PC is on 24/7.  but they were all replaced cus i had the amc. i had taken my pc from esys and they send mechanics who don't even ask a question on how it happened!

i fried my P4 3.0ghz. that was replaced too!!


----------



## spikygv (Jul 6, 2008)

some old mobo about 5 years back . .SIS chipset based and with cyrix II .. i was getting a lot of blue screens in win98 while playing games like nfs3 .attempted bios update . .the comp never restarted. .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 6, 2008)

Some rice occasionally, and a couple of SMPS'es thanks to the EB and my Prescott.


----------



## junkiedogg (Jul 6, 2008)

I have burned an ASUS EN6200GT just two weeks after purchase. Apparently a MOSFET on it smoked ( it was running around 98-100 C while playing Fly For Fun MMORPG). the card idn't have a fan, only a crap heat sink. A**hole dealer refused to replace it due to "physical damage". Hell, what am I supposed to use Gfx cards for other than gaming? MS Office?

I have also partially burned the SMPS I am using right now. Its the one that came with my iBall cabby. One Molex wire ( with 2 connectors) fully burned out due to a loose contact in one of the wires. I have cut them off and tied them off with tape. Also had to somehow stick a fuse wire on top of the fuse inside the PSU that burned due to the short. It was a treat to watch. I had connected my friends HDD to the hapless connector, closed the cabby. on turning on, white smoke came from the air holes in the cabby with smell of burning plastic.  . 

~
Thomas


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 7, 2008)

My old Intel D101GGC board got fired when i just shaked my Cabinet, after that it refused to boot, CPU Fans were working, when checked the South Bridge had got Hot.

So got it replaced three times, almost for 2 months, and again same issue. Later my dealer said some contact between motherboard and CPU is causing this, so he placed sponge sheet between the replaced board (4th replacement) and Cabinet, checked by moving the cabinet a little, now working fine. I have not used it yet after i brought the new components.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 7, 2008)

Some blank CDS and DVDS


----------



## Kush6 (Jul 9, 2008)

Loads of TV remotes 
I throw them around everytime the cable goes out!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 10, 2008)

A 250W PSU of my old P3 comp. There was a switch to choose the voltage. It was by default of 220V, I flicked it to 110V when the PC was switched off. The fan spun for a second and nothing happened.  When I switch on my PC, nothing happens. Only then did I realise my mistake


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jul 10, 2008)

Fried List -- 
2 SMPS. 
1 Radeon 9700.
1 Speaker set.
1 Mouse.
1 External Hard Drive
2 Internal Optical Drives

thanks it felt good listing them all........

^ nice quote in signature dude.......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 10, 2008)

Kush6 said:


> Loads of TV remotes
> I throw them around everytime the cable goes out!




agar mobile se network chala gaya to???


----------



## mikeon (Jul 10, 2008)

Well blew up my cd writer when I tried to read from a cracked disc.... a loud bang and lots of broken shards of cd... the lens of the writer got blown away with the explosion....


----------



## mod-the-pc (Jul 11, 2008)

My router's power adapter. Didn't notice that it was a 110V one and plugged it directly into the outlet. But no fire/smoke/burning smell. Is still looks new, but doesn't work


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

FOTW ? any one?


----------



## Kush6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> agar mobile se network chala gaya to???



Areey no probs - I am looking for an excuse to throw or lose this mobile anyhow - its the first samsung colour phone available - just color - not even radio. Camera toh forget it.


----------

